#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Oasis Montaj

## bokassa

out of date... try this instead



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## geophylika

reflexw new version is 4.5.5
oasis new version is 6.42&6.40
I need intrepid! 
mail:geophysicsoffsdi@163.com

----------


## REGI_MAX

Osis Montaj U can load from their web-site:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Looks not bad... :Big Grin: 
Regards,
Regi

----------


## nfhfcmrf

Please! I need a link to Full version Oasis Montaj 6.4.0

----------


## geophylika

hi,boy
I have tomoplus4.5 for win!
I need oasis montaj7.01
geophysicsoffsdi@163.com

----------


## archaeopterix

Hi, please you can help me with oasis montaj 7.01??  thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

> I have a fully functional G e o s o f t O a s i s M o n t a j v.7.01
> [/URL][/IMG]
> I need:
> *SEISUP* for Windows (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please i need Montaj Oasis...
I request to share..

Please reply

Regards

----------


## khawar_geo

> Please i need Montaj Oasis...
> I request to share..
> 
> Please reply
> 
> Regards



My email address is smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

> Osis Montaj U can load from their web-site:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Please tel me about the license of this software..

Regards

Khawar

----------


## salman_web

Originally Posted by khawar_geo  
Please i need Montaj Oasis...
I request to share..

Please reply

Regards 

My email address is salman.farahani@yahoo.com
__________________

----------


## geobob

Hello

He Salman Write to me i can send for you the ***** of Oasis 6.4.2. But it doesn't work fine. For Oasis you must have the licence because it scans every module. peter88@yandex.ru

----------


## zyadovsky

Hello, 
is there any methode to use oasis without license? (*****)
Regards.

----------


## zyadovsky

Hello, 
is there any methode to use oasis withou license? (*****)


Regards.See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## abdelurgamm

thank you webmaster for big work to open again our big forum

----------


## abdelurgamm

witch method  u use dear Z.......... for oasis montaj ? can describe it. thank you

----------


## lulliri

not exist any method to work with oasis montaj without *****ing the dll's.....

this ***** work also on target v3.01 and target for arcgis v3.01

***** link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: gbgtc

enjoy

----------


## ismak78

many thanks

----------


## zxlhong

where & how to download oasis montaj?

----------


## zxlhong

would download oasis montaj?

----------


## zxlhong

hi,thanks again and again!!!

----------


## zxlhong

special thanks to my friend lulliri!!!

----------


## zxlhong

> not exist any method to work with oasis montaj without *****ing the dll's.....
> 
> this ***** work also on target v3.01 and target for arcgis v3.01
> 
> ***** link



special thanks to my friend lulliri!!!

----------


## lulliri

Please is anyone has make the *****ed dll's for the v7.1 releases, please put these dlls in this topic.....
if ill've a free time i ***** myself these dlls.....
any reply and help is greatly appreciated......!!!!!!

----------


## zxlhong

> Please is anyone has make the *****ed dll's for the v7.1 releases, please put these dlls in this topic.....
> if ill've a free time i ***** myself these dlls.....
> any reply and help is greatly appreciated......!!!!!!



good idea

----------


## zxlhong

> Please is anyone has make the *****ed dll's for the v7.1 releases, please put these dlls in this topic.....
> if ill've a free time i ***** myself these dlls.....
> 
> 
> any reply and help is greatly appreciated......!!!!!!



good idearSee More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## blacksea

> good idear



Not so simple. 
In contrast to the version 7.01 there are surprises  :Smile:

----------


## zxlhong

> Not so simple. 
> In contrast to the version 7.01 there are surprises



it is not diffecut to someone.

----------


## yantaih

where have ArcGIS92? install montaj7.01 need it. if not it,7.01 is not installed.

----------


## blacksea

> it is not diffecut to someone.



If they can not upgrade version 7.01 to version 7.1 SP 1, then I think that they have difficulties.  :Smile:

----------


## sdyking

Thanks a lot.

----------


## lynx

hi
i download oasis 7 and these dll but the software does'nt work
all menus are loaded but we can  do any operation
need help
i think that is a probleme winth the licence files

----------


## frahhart

hello there, i'm newbie...
i wonder if anyone could send me a link where i can download oasis 7 ?

----------


## biker3m

hi,

can anybody send me a licence/solution for oasis montaj 7.0.1 biker3m@gmail.com

cheers.

----------


## geophylika

> Blacksea is right.If we can't upgrade version 7.01 to Version 7.1 sp1,we can't debug the app.



this's right.
now i can upgrade oasis to 7.11,but i can't ----- it correct ?

blacksea ,pls help me.

----------


## vmauricio1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i resolve oasis montaj

----------


## ismak78

Please share oasis 7.1  ,,,,, thanks in advance

----------


## vmauricio1

i need rodstar and lowisSee More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## Galliani

hi!!

Do you have full release 7.1..??

Regards

----------


## Jasem

This is Oasis Montaj v6.4.2 (Full)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Galliani

I need only release 7.1 or 7.1.1...i neednt full ********.

Regards

----------


## blacksea

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> i resolve oasis montaj



Solution to this problem had already been received 09/07/2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Galliani

> Solution to this problem had already been received 09/07/2009
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



without license ( i have ********, no license) cannot update it... :Frown:

----------


## ismak78

to Blacksea, please share Oasis_Montaj_7.1
thanks in advance

----------


## Toro-grande

gracias

----------


## oktapod

still no v7.1?

----------


## jrjin

thanks lulliri. this dll is for oasis montaj 6.4.2 or others

----------


## Geopad

Can u post tomoplus4.5 for win! or send me the ftp links. It would be very nice of you?

----------


## oktapod

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (video oasis montaj 7.1.1 How to install)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (video target for arcgis 3.1.1 How to install)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (Instalation package 7.01, and updates for  7.1 and 7.1.1)
PS: Do not replace the dll's of 7.1 if you want to use the 7.1.1 update. Replace the dll's just after updating to 7.1.1

Hope 7.2 coming soon.

----------


## amin2000

pls how to install geosoft oasis montaj 7.0.1

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## mnasir

Dear vmauricio1
Please let me know how to install/upgrade montaj 7.0 to 7.1? When I tried, it gave out message incorrect licence. My email is nasir.chemood@gmail.com

----------


## oktapod

> Dear vmauricio1
> Please let me know how to install/upgrade montaj 7.0 to 7.1? When I tried, it gave out message incorrect licence. My email is nasir.chemood@gmail.com



Use -----_OM_71_Upd and point to update 7.1 and the installation package will be -----ed. After installation, you have to ----- the 3 dll's because they are reinstalled and are different from 7.0. Hope this help.

----------


## oktapod

OM 7.2.1 inst package only. No ********
Can someone share ********?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## koolravian

Hi oktapod 
your first link is not working and also kindly share us the pasward for unzip of the downloaded files

OM 7.2.1 inst package only. No ********
Can someone share ********?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oktapod

Sorry the the password is: gojir83 

And **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  works well. I use JDownloader and it says that the file is online.
Replace &#242; with o





> Hi oktapod 
> your first link is not working and also kindly share us the pasward for unzip of the downloaded files
> 
> OM 7.2.1 inst package only. No ********
> Can someone share ********?
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...

----------


## geophylika

om73 is out.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geophylika

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geophylika

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pepe_gri

Is there FIX for that version man????

...............

----------


## oktapod

There is no fix for v7.2 yet. I do not think that will be for v7.3

----------


## rubenneme

hola amigos  lo bueno del oasis 7.2.
1 sus herramientas  son as facil de usar les agradeceria si alguien postea los dll  el que postee se bloqueo
en junio   si alguien tiene problema en bajarlo lo subo en otro bajador nos vemos

----------


## geophylika

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


7.3 THIRD APP GMSYS etc.See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## oktapod

Hi. Why do you post the screenshot? You mean you have it but you do not want to share?




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## geophylika

I need surf@sei@s3.0 do@ngle em@ul \ c@g@g 5000 ****** and ----- \ra@yfr@act32 do@ngle emu@l
pls pm to me.

----------


## ljcugb

i believe that nobody will pm you. the soft you list is worth than oasis7.3

----------


## caktas1

Dear Sir,

  Do you need Financial Service like BG/SBLC MTN? Our Bank Instrument can be engage into Outright Discount. Feel free to write us as our terms and conditions are very reasonable. Email us so we can send you our Terms and procedure.  caktas27@gmail.com

----------


## geophylika

anyone have surf$s#eis 3 dongle,that is hasp hl or hasp srm dongle?
(now not need cgg$$5000,need ray￥fra￥ct and s￥urfs$eis)

----------


## APIman

geophylika, why you don't want to share with us surfseis 3.0 installer?

----------


## ljcugb

yes,upload the installs

----------


## ljcugb

suggest that geophylika should go away.  sharing is the spirit of the forum

----------


## bitzer

pls share link oasis 7.3

----------


## oktapod

Came on guys, share it. At least OM v7.2. People have problems with ArcEngine 10.
Please share.

----------


## lulliri

link for Oasis Montaj v7.3 full without med...We hope someone can help us
521 MB




```
https://rapidshare.com/files/666338780/OM_7.3.0_Full.zip
```

----------


## crai0cata

3 days man....and coming

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## gaimazhu

hi crai0cata, i'll be waiting for you

----------


## adonis

waiting, thanks

----------


## crai0cata

man,till now i was a little beet busy,now we can start......so you want something and the guy(adonis) something else.....You know...we try....we make and if we can we share

----------


## adonis

dear crai0cata, i am waiting for 7.1/7.2/7.3 med. pls share

----------


## oktapod

I think it will be shared when no one will gone need it anymore.  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## crai0cata

I try man but it's a different then the another version

----------


## oktapod

In this version the most difference is the compatibility with ArcGIS 10. Maybe you have to look in this relationship. They had to adopt it to ArcEngine 10. So of course something would be changed. I am not a specialist but I think that this time the three dll's are not enough. However thank you for trying man. 
If you are going to need help on testing I will be happy to help.

----------


## blacksea

> I am not a specialist but I think that this time the three dll's are not enough.



It not the correct assumption.





> I think it will be shared when no one will gone need it anymore.



It the correct assumption. 

Interesting addition:
In the current version it is possible to choose the English, Chinese or Russian interface.

----------


## oktapod

Hi crai0cata.
I think BlackSea has some info for you. It looks like the language thing has to do with it. 
Check it out, and good luck.

----------


## crai0cata

@Octapod, Blacksea Team show us they have.Maybe i not so good to makeit but i try man.

----------


## oktapod

@crai0cata, I know my friend I know. BlackSea continues to show it since v7.2 but they do not share. I do not care too much now about OM, is just that I wanted to try out. I hope that someday someone will share it. 
Regards.

----------


## datachild

Man, i've been waitin for Oasis Montaj 7.2 or 7.3 -------- for 1 year, i need this ArcGis 10 support awfully bad, is the -------- coming? is someone even working on it? im really confused dont know what to do  :Frown: 

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## petcad

m.e.d. for OM 7.2 o7.3??? Please,share.
Thanks.

----------


## mohamedseback

hi guys, 
can any one send me a link to geosoft oasis montaj , as all links be shared above doesnt work and i need it urgently.
regards,

mail : maal-seback@hotmail.com

----------


## pelao

hi oasis pleaseee :Apologetic:

----------


## Yuri Karpov

What version do you need exactly?

----------


## khavly

link share oasis montaj 7.3 is errorsed.please share again
thank

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Version you mentioned does not have public cure yet (in private use only). However, I do have a full installation kit of OM7.3SP2

----------


## pelao

> What version do you need exactly?



any version that runs, and -------- taking --------
thanks

----------


## khavly

> Version you mentioned does not have public cure yet (in private use only). However, I do have a full installation kit of OM7.3SP2



can you share it for me? or we can exchange. what do you need?

----------


## datachild

> Version you mentioned does not have public cure yet (in private use only). However, I do have a full installation kit of OM7.3SP2



hi, can u please upload it somewhere? for example Mediafire.com

----------


## Yuri Karpov

No problem guys, just give me some time to prepare it and upload somewhere.

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Here we go:
1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pelao

> Here we go:
> 1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi, i not have cure,  i not have program
i have, the vulcan, gemcom, civil, pci, et


regards
sarnataro@gmail.comSee More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## khavly

so.do you have ----- for oasis 7.3?. please share it for me
thank

----------


## Yuri Karpov

I don't have the cure personally, but I do know that in private use it really exists. Unfortunantly, I don't have much time to compare the old version and new one to make appropriate cure. As far as I know, the protection system is the same - 3 dll's to modify plus some new elements to be avoided.

----------


## dafenshi

.................

----------


## mshakeel44

Does Oasis Montaj interpret seismic? is it prefered of petrel?

----------


## pepe_gri

..................................................  ..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

------------------------------------------

pepe_gri

----------


## Shnoof

pepe_gri, what are you trying to say?  You have 7.5 and are going to share, or just spamming all related threads?

----------


## kaster poluks

> Here we go:
> 1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi yuri!

I installed the OM 7.1.1, but i can make it work. Everything seems ok It almost starts, but then it says that the program is not responding.. Any ideas? 

Thanks!

----------


## khavly

you must ----- it before use it

----------


## kaster poluks

> you must ----- it before use it



I copied three dill. files, but still  it doesn't work...is there anything else that should be done to make it work?

thanks

----------


## khavly

> I copied three dill. files, but still  it doesn't work...is there anything else that should be done to make it work?
> 
> 
> thanks



you must copy 3 dll into folder Bin in Geosof and paste and raplace old 3 dll.
good luck

----------


## saeed_jr

*do you have ----- for oasis 7.3?. please share it for me
thank*

----------


## AZIQ

anyone got version that work under win 7?

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## gepeto

anyone can share oasis montaj 7.5 installer and -------- please

----------


## saeed_jr

*Hi

please help me my friend

I need to cracck for Oasis Montaj 7.3

Are there any file or cracck for Oasis Montaj 7.3 ?

please help me

Thanks*

----------


## jeetu

dear yuri,
please share license key of oasis montaj 7.1 ....

----------


## crai0cata

A prelease copy of OM 7.5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Credits to arturo1000*

----------


## Bigor

The program crashes on start! Maybe the dll-file is OK but it is only one...

----------


## pattoi

Yes, also im my computer it crashes at the start: it say integrity check failed....
As far i know is necessary to modify 2 or 3 dll, not only one....

----------


## rubenneme

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VX-015847-1HEQ

----------


## rubenneme

Voxler(3.3.1843)_Full_Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VX-015847-1HEQ

----------


## talkie

Good Day,
Please i need Geosoft Oasis Montaj Version 7. Thanks

----------


## crai0cata

----- for 7.5.1   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

credits to arturo moo and Team evil

----------


## AZIQ

thanks for the link..  already install and everything seem ok.... but i'cant change the line attributes ( color etc) .. 
i'm not sure either the command has change or i miss something..

----------


## AZIQ

Msg error ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## vac1

Hi guys, any chance for reup of 7.5.1 -----? link seems to be dead

----------


## maharajaa

Is there any body who would like to help me and send me Oasis Montaj? any version. all links are broken...

----------


## titiagogo

please could ya upload the files again? all the links seems to be crashed.

thanks

----------


## kumank

Is there anybody has "--------" for OM 7.5.1? pls share 
thanks

----------


## usgdiaqg

i need Intrepid Geophysics Licences key? who can help me! My Email: usgdiaqg@163.com

----------


## Yuri Karpov

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (1138,9 MB)
ArcGISEngine10SP4 and -----ed dlls are included. Release has some known restrictions.
Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## rubenneme

HOLA AMIGOS DE ESTE FORO CREO QUE UNO DE LOS ULTIMOS QUE EXINTEN 
 GRACIAS   POR EL OASIS MONTAJ 
 NO SI TENDRAN COMPLETO TODOS LOS DLL
 Los libros est&#225;n posteados en  mi  facebook : Neme Apaza

3-d seismic survey_gijs j. o. Vermeer 2002
3‐D Seismic Survey Design_Vermeer_2002_Supplementary material
3d seismic imaging biodo l biondi 2006.
50 Years of Geophysical Ideas_W_Harry Mayne_1989
a handbook for seismic data acquisition in exploration_brian j. evans_1997
a practical introduction to borehole geophysics_an overview of wireline well logging principles for geophysicists_labo_1987
a practical understanding of pre- and poststack migrations - volume 2 prestack_john_c._bancroft_2007
a practical understanding of pre- and poststack migrations_volume 1_poststack_john_c._bancroft_2007
advances in anisotropy_julie a_hood_2001
advances in near-surface seismology and ground-penetrating radar_2010
Amplitude Variation with Offset_James L. Allen_1993

analysis of least-squares velocity inversion_fadil santosa william w symes_1989

Anisotropy 2000- Fractures, Converted Waves, and Case Studies_L. Ikelle_2001.zip
application and interpretation of converted waves course_james e. gaiser_part1
application and interpretation of converted waves course_james e. gaiser_part2
application and interpretation of converted waves course_james e. gaiser_part3
carbonate seismology_ibrahim palaz, kurt j. marfurt_1997
comparison of seismic inversion methods on a single real data set_robert g. keys_1998
concepts and applications in 3d seismic imaging_ biondo l. biondi_2007.
concepts and techniques in oil and gas exploration_kamal c. jain_1982
covariance analysis for seismic signal processing_r. lynn kirlin_1999.
designing seismic surveys in two and three dimensions_stone_1994.
digital imaging and deconvolution_the abcs of seismic exploration and processing_robinson_2008.
Digital Processing of Geophysical Data - A ReviewRoy O. Lindseth_1968.
Dip Moveout Processing_Dave Hale_1991
edge and tip diffractions - theory and applications in seismic prospecting_musatov_aizenberg_pajchel_helle_2008.
electromagnetic methods in applied geophysics_misac_n_ nabighian_1987.
elementary gravity and magnetics for geologists and seismologists_l l nettleton_1971
elements of seismic dispersion a somewhat practical guide to frequency-dependent phenomena_christopher_l_liner_2012
encyclopedic dictionary of applied geophysics_robert e. sheriff_2002
exploration seismic tomography- fundamentals_robert r. stewart_1991
first steps in seismic interpretation_donald a herron_2011
Fundamentals of Geophysical Interpretation_Laurence R. Lines_2004.
fundamentals of seismic tomography_tien-when lo_1994
geologic applications of gravity and magnetics_richard i. gibson_1998
Geophysical Characterization of Gas Hydrates_Michael Riedel_2010
geophysical characterization of gas hydrates_michael riedel_2010

geophysical data analysis understanding inverse problem_max a. meju_1994.

Geophysical Signal Analysis_Enders A. Robinson_2000.
Geophysics Under Stress - Geomechanical Applications of Seismic and Borehole Acoustic Waves_Colin M. Sayers_2010
geotechnical an environmental geophysics- volume i- review and tutorial_stanley_h_ward_1990.
geotechnical an environmental geophysics- volume ii- environmental and groundwater_stanley h. ward_1990.
geotechnical and environmental geophysics volume iii- geotechnical_stanley h. ward_1990
glossary of terms used in well logging_robert e. sheriff_1970.
Hardrock Seismic Exploration_David W. Eaton_2003.
Heavy Oils- Reservoir Characterization and Production Monitoring_Satinder Chopra_2010
insights and methods for 4d reservoir monitoring and characterization_rodney calvert_2005

interpretation of three-dimensional seismic data_alistair r. brown_2011.
interval velocities from seismic reflection time measurements_peter hubral_1980.
Introduction to Seismic Inversion Methods_Brian H. Russell_1988.

lessons in seismic computing_richard a. geyer_1959.
magnetotellurics in the context of the theory of ill-posed problems_mark n. berdichevsky, vladimir i. dmitriev_2002.
methods_and_applications_in_reservoir_geophysics_d  avid_h._johnston_2010.
Mining Geophysics Volume 1, Case Histories_Don A. Hansen_1966.
Mining Geophysics, Volume 2, Theory_Walter E. Heinrichs_1967.
multicomponent_seismic_ technology_hardage_2011.
multicomponent_seismology_in_petroleum_exploration  _tatham_1991
Near-Surface Geophysics_Dwain K. Butler_2005.
offset-dependent_reflectivity-theory_and_practice_of_avo_analysis_castagna_1993

Petroleum Systems of Deepwater Settings_Paul Weimer, Roger M. Slatt_2004

petroleum_seismology_introduction_ikelle_2005.
planning land 3-d seismic surveys_andreas cordsen_2000
prestack depth migration and velocity model building_ian f. jones robert i. bloor biondo l. biondi john t. etgen_2008.
problems in exploration seismology and their solutions_lloyd p. geldart, robert e. sheriff_2004.
processing near-surface seismic-reflection data_g. s. baker_1999.
reflection coefficients and azimuthal avo analysis in anisotropic media_andreas ruger_2002
seismic amplitude interpretation_fred_j._hilterman_2001.
seismic attributes for prospect identification and reservoir characterization_satinder chopra, kurt j. marfurt_2007.
SEISMIC DATA ANALYSIS-Processing, Inversion, and Interpretation of Seismic Data_YILMAZ_2001_Vol_1.
SEISMIC DATA ANALYSIS-Processing, Inversion, and Interpretation of Seismic Data_YILMAZ_2001_Vol_2.
seismic data processing with seismic unix_david forel_2005.
seismic data processing with seismic unix_david forel_2005_suppl_material.
Seismic Filtering_ J. Cassand, B. Damotte, A. Fontanel, G. Grau, Ch. Hemon, M. Lavergne_1966.
seismic interferometry- history and present_wapenaar_draganov_robertsson_2008
Seismic Modeling and Imaging with the Complete Wave Equation_Ralph Phillip Bording_1997
Seismic Modeling of Geologic Structures_Stuart W. Fagin_1991
Seismic Stratigraphy and Hydrocarbon Traps_Allen Lowrie_1994.
seismic true-amplitude imaging.
seismic wave propagation collected works of j. e. white_2000
Seismic Wavefield Sampling_Gijs J. O. Vermeer_1990.
seismic_refraction_prospecting_musgrave_1967.
seismology of azimuthally anisotropic media and seismic fracture characterization_ilya_tsvankin_and_vladimir_grechk  a_2011.
Shear-Wave Exploration_S_H_Danbom_1986.
shear_waves_from_acquisition_to_interpretation_gar  rota_1999.
squid applications to geophysics_harold weinstock_1981
static corrections for seismic reflection surveys_mike cox_1999
tensors of geophysics for mavericks and mongrels_frank hadsell_1995.
tensors of geophysics, volume 2_frank hadsell_1999.
the boundary element method in geophysicsshi-zhe xu_2001
the generalized reciprocal method of seismic refraction interpretation_derecke palmer_1980.
the microtremor survey methodthe microtremor survey method_hiroshi okada, koya suto_2003.
The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset_Phil Schultz_1998.
theory and application of spectral induced polarization_yanzhong luo and guiqing zhang_1998
Theory of Seismic Diffractions_Kamill Klem-Musatov_1997
three-dimensional electromagnetics_michael oristaglio brian spies_1999
time-lapse seismic in reservoir management_ian jack_1997
understanding seismic anisotropy in exploration and exploitation_leon thomsen_2002.
vsp interpretive processing- theory and practice_hinds_anderson_richard_kuzmiski_1996.

----------


## rubenneme

HOLA AMIGOS DE ESTE FORO CREO QUE UNO DE LOS ULTIMOS QUE EXINTEN 
 GRACIAS   POR EL OASIS MONTAJ 
 NO SI TENDRAN COMPLETO TODOS LOS DLL
 Los libros est&#225;n posteados en  mi  facebook : Neme Apaza

3-d seismic survey_gijs j. o. Vermeer 2002
3‐D Seismic Survey Design_Vermeer_2002_Supplementary material
3d seismic imaging biodo l biondi 2006.
50 Years of Geophysical Ideas_W_Harry Mayne_1989
a handbook for seismic data acquisition in exploration_brian j. evans_1997
a practical introduction to borehole geophysics_an overview of wireline well logging principles for geophysicists_labo_1987
a practical understanding of pre- and poststack migrations - volume 2 prestack_john_c._bancroft_2007
a practical understanding of pre- and poststack migrations_volume 1_poststack_john_c._bancroft_2007
advances in anisotropy_julie a_hood_2001
advances in near-surface seismology and ground-penetrating radar_2010
Amplitude Variation with Offset_James L. Allen_1993

analysis of least-squares velocity inversion_fadil santosa william w symes_1989

Anisotropy 2000- Fractures, Converted Waves, and Case Studies_L. Ikelle_2001.zip
application and interpretation of converted waves course_james e. gaiser_part1
application and interpretation of converted waves course_james e. gaiser_part2
application and interpretation of converted waves course_james e. gaiser_part3
carbonate seismology_ibrahim palaz, kurt j. marfurt_1997
comparison of seismic inversion methods on a single real data set_robert g. keys_1998
concepts and applications in 3d seismic imaging_ biondo l. biondi_2007.
concepts and techniques in oil and gas exploration_kamal c. jain_1982
covariance analysis for seismic signal processing_r. lynn kirlin_1999.
designing seismic surveys in two and three dimensions_stone_1994.
digital imaging and deconvolution_the abcs of seismic exploration and processing_robinson_2008.
Digital Processing of Geophysical Data - A ReviewRoy O. Lindseth_1968.
Dip Moveout Processing_Dave Hale_1991
edge and tip diffractions - theory and applications in seismic prospecting_musatov_aizenberg_pajchel_helle_2008.
electromagnetic methods in applied geophysics_misac_n_ nabighian_1987.
elementary gravity and magnetics for geologists and seismologists_l l nettleton_1971
elements of seismic dispersion a somewhat practical guide to frequency-dependent phenomena_christopher_l_liner_2012
encyclopedic dictionary of applied geophysics_robert e. sheriff_2002
exploration seismic tomography- fundamentals_robert r. stewart_1991
first steps in seismic interpretation_donald a herron_2011
Fundamentals of Geophysical Interpretation_Laurence R. Lines_2004.
fundamentals of seismic tomography_tien-when lo_1994
geologic applications of gravity and magnetics_richard i. gibson_1998
Geophysical Characterization of Gas Hydrates_Michael Riedel_2010
geophysical characterization of gas hydrates_michael riedel_2010

geophysical data analysis understanding inverse problem_max a. meju_1994.

Geophysical Signal Analysis_Enders A. Robinson_2000.
Geophysics Under Stress - Geomechanical Applications of Seismic and Borehole Acoustic Waves_Colin M. Sayers_2010
geotechnical an environmental geophysics- volume i- review and tutorial_stanley_h_ward_1990.
geotechnical an environmental geophysics- volume ii- environmental and groundwater_stanley h. ward_1990.
geotechnical and environmental geophysics volume iii- geotechnical_stanley h. ward_1990
glossary of terms used in well logging_robert e. sheriff_1970.
Hardrock Seismic Exploration_David W. Eaton_2003.
Heavy Oils- Reservoir Characterization and Production Monitoring_Satinder Chopra_2010
insights and methods for 4d reservoir monitoring and characterization_rodney calvert_2005

interpretation of three-dimensional seismic data_alistair r. brown_2011.
interval velocities from seismic reflection time measurements_peter hubral_1980.
Introduction to Seismic Inversion Methods_Brian H. Russell_1988.

lessons in seismic computing_richard a. geyer_1959.
magnetotellurics in the context of the theory of ill-posed problems_mark n. berdichevsky, vladimir i. dmitriev_2002.
methods_and_applications_in_reservoir_geophysics_d  avid_h._johnston_2010.
Mining Geophysics Volume 1, Case Histories_Don A. Hansen_1966.
Mining Geophysics, Volume 2, Theory_Walter E. Heinrichs_1967.
multicomponent_seismic_ technology_hardage_2011.
multicomponent_seismology_in_petroleum_exploration  _tatham_1991
Near-Surface Geophysics_Dwain K. Butler_2005.
offset-dependent_reflectivity-theory_and_practice_of_avo_analysis_castagna_1993

Petroleum Systems of Deepwater Settings_Paul Weimer, Roger M. Slatt_2004

petroleum_seismology_introduction_ikelle_2005.
planning land 3-d seismic surveys_andreas cordsen_2000
prestack depth migration and velocity model building_ian f. jones robert i. bloor biondo l. biondi john t. etgen_2008.
problems in exploration seismology and their solutions_lloyd p. geldart, robert e. sheriff_2004.
processing near-surface seismic-reflection data_g. s. baker_1999.
reflection coefficients and azimuthal avo analysis in anisotropic media_andreas ruger_2002
seismic amplitude interpretation_fred_j._hilterman_2001.
seismic attributes for prospect identification and reservoir characterization_satinder chopra, kurt j. marfurt_2007.
SEISMIC DATA ANALYSIS-Processing, Inversion, and Interpretation of Seismic Data_YILMAZ_2001_Vol_1.
SEISMIC DATA ANALYSIS-Processing, Inversion, and Interpretation of Seismic Data_YILMAZ_2001_Vol_2.
seismic data processing with seismic unix_david forel_2005.
seismic data processing with seismic unix_david forel_2005_suppl_material.
Seismic Filtering_ J. Cassand, B. Damotte, A. Fontanel, G. Grau, Ch. Hemon, M. Lavergne_1966.
seismic interferometry- history and present_wapenaar_draganov_robertsson_2008
Seismic Modeling and Imaging with the Complete Wave Equation_Ralph Phillip Bording_1997
Seismic Modeling of Geologic Structures_Stuart W. Fagin_1991
Seismic Stratigraphy and Hydrocarbon Traps_Allen Lowrie_1994.
seismic true-amplitude imaging.
seismic wave propagation collected works of j. e. white_2000
Seismic Wavefield Sampling_Gijs J. O. Vermeer_1990.
seismic_refraction_prospecting_musgrave_1967.
seismology of azimuthally anisotropic media and seismic fracture characterization_ilya_tsvankin_and_vladimir_grechk  a_2011.
Shear-Wave Exploration_S_H_Danbom_1986.
shear_waves_from_acquisition_to_interpretation_gar  rota_1999.
squid applications to geophysics_harold weinstock_1981
static corrections for seismic reflection surveys_mike cox_1999
tensors of geophysics for mavericks and mongrels_frank hadsell_1995.
tensors of geophysics, volume 2_frank hadsell_1999.
the boundary element method in geophysicsshi-zhe xu_2001
the generalized reciprocal method of seismic refraction interpretation_derecke palmer_1980.
the microtremor survey methodthe microtremor survey method_hiroshi okada, koya suto_2003.
The Seismic Velocity Model as an Interpretation Asset_Phil Schultz_1998.
theory and application of spectral induced polarization_yanzhong luo and guiqing zhang_1998
Theory of Seismic Diffractions_Kamill Klem-Musatov_1997
three-dimensional electromagnetics_michael oristaglio brian spies_1999
time-lapse seismic in reservoir management_ian jack_1997
understanding seismic anisotropy in exploration and exploitation_leon thomsen_2002.
vsp interpretive processing- theory and practice_hinds_anderson_richard_kuzmiski_1996.

----------


## seismic.world

I look for this software... can someone put here a valid link?

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Updated valid link is published at 01-09-2013, 02:29 PM #126 message.

----------


## AbdulRashid

what are the "known restrictions"?

thanks

----------


## Yuri Karpov

There is no geoxxx.dll in this -----. It is key file for some Oasis features, like "edit coordinates", "import more than 2000 values" , "edit line parameters"and others... AFAIK, this release initially was made with some restrictions in mind to disallow full functionality because I see no problem in getting all proper files if you already have hardware key in your posession. It's like with Petrel software, it's all the same - you have a key, then find OEP, recover IAT, make a proper working dump. Personally, I don't use this soft, so I even can't check it.

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## blacksea

> I see no problem in getting all proper files if you already have hardware key in your posession. It's like with Petrel software, it's all the same - you have a key, then find OEP, recover IAT, make a proper working dump.



Full nonsense. Hardware key ??? The Oasis Montaj is protected by the software license. Files aren't packed. Why to find OEP and to recover IAT?
It is necessary to make in addition a p.a.t.c.h of one library.

----------


## blacksea

----------------------------------------

----------


## Yuri Karpov

There is no need in double posting - I've heard you. Yes, I may be wrong - as I said before, I was working with this software a long time ago. But the main goal of my message remains the same.

----------


## ljcugb

blacksea ，please share dll ----- files

----------


## AZIQ

anyone got the full ver for OA 7.5?

----------


## arindamgupta

Can any one please please please send me a link for Oasis Montaj any version later than 6.4 with Gravity Modelling extension? I need the gravity modeling part specifically. I have a 6.4.2 but without the Grav modeling. My mail id is arindobzigupta@gmail.com. Sincerely.

----------


## AZIQ

anyone got geogxxx.dll and like to share...?

----------


## arindamgupta

An older but working version..... Oasis Montaj 6.4.2

Oasis Montaj 6.4.2 in four parts and all the links working as of now. The three .dll files are included in this pack. This does not include the GM-SYS extension. The procedure to make it work is mentioned in a txt file. Just refer to it. I have checked and installed it properly.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy frnds.!!

----------


## ilijav

Can anyone please re-upload a OM 7.5?
...link are dead

----------


## meli

please re-upload any OM you get!!!

----------


## junjiedz

please re-upload any OM you get!!!

----------


## helos01

*please send me a link to downlaod Oasis Montaj 7.5 + the key or DLL's my mail is hlos01@hotmail.fr. Thank you.*

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## gustavomedina

the link are broken
could you please send some new

----------


## gustavomedina

> thanks for the link..  already install and everything seem ok.... but i'cant change the line attributes ( color etc) .. 
> i'm not sure either the command has change or i miss something..



reason you can not georeference and Voxi not work, anyone know why or how I can make it work?

----------


## Yamil_Assad

Hi! Does anyone have the license key from Oasis Montaj 7.5???

----------


## guillermo4547

Anyone has the G Oasis Montaj software working and could  share it  with us, plz?

----------


## ultima

> Hi! Does anyone have the license key from Oasis Montaj 7.5???



I'm looking for the same  :Biggrin:

----------


## jrtn

check this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards

----------


## pepe_gri

Oasis Montaj 8.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


     pepe_gri

----------


## saad.soulaimani

I need oasis montaj 7.5 and 3 dll's ----- please send me 3 dll's ----- . my email is saad.soulaimani@gmail.com

----------


## gustavomedina

thanks for the link
1 dll missing, they do not work the cordinates menu system, one can not edit hope you can help me with this
thanks

----------


## dmarch

Strange. It's work only with the limited amount of data.

----------


## oktapod

Leave 7.5 please. Work on 8.0 please, it has wireframing.

----------


## gustavomedina

hi thanks for the link disclaimer perfect, but when I install and upgrade to version 8 drives me to take leave. could you please help me I would greatly appreciate it.

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## mehrzud

I need latest stable version of Oasis Montaj preferably version 8. If anyone has a working link please share it here or drop me an email on     mehrzud [at] yahoo [dot] com.

----------


## petronewbie

thx a lot jrtn.

----------


## phoenixkiller

Hi, I made med for om8.0 english version and om8.0.2 chinese version, If someone is interested in it, please contact me with email: phoenixkiller@msn.com or qq:278665381.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## phoenixkiller

Hi, I made med for om8.0 english version and om8.0.2 chinese version, If someone is interested in it, please contact me with email: phoenixkiller@msn.com or qq:278665381.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kootilas

*Hi, I research on potential data for modeling. I need to work whit oasis montaj 8.
is there anybody who can help me by sending that version whit Cra...ck flie. my email: f.gholamian@gmail.com
I you appreciate so much.*

----------


## prasopchai01

please, neung.prasopchai@gmail.com

----------


## phoenixkiller

Hi, all, the om 8.1 is released.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## phoenixkiller

Hi, all, the om 8.1 is released.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ilijav

I need oasis montaj 7.5 or 8 and working C#$%&k . my email is leteciveverac@gmail.com

Please help

----------


## AZIQ

Good work phoenixkiller .. could you 
give the link to download page?

----------


## AZIQ

Good work phoenixkiller .. could you 
give the link to download page?

----------


## phoenixkiller

you can download install file from official website.


Or pm me about med.See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## phoenixkiller

you can download install file from official website.
Or pm me about med.

----------


## leo_m31

Hi, is there a medecine for this soft ?
 thx

----------


## leo_m31

Hi, is there a medecine for this soft ?
 thx

----------


## cuka2

i need the OA for my graduated.. please anyone can share it...

----------


## Ivan78

Hello everyone,

I'm seeking for full OM 8.0 (or later)
Could somebody help me with this?

baby_raccoon(at)mail(dot)ru

Many thanks

----------


## khavly

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm seeking for full OM 8.0 (or later)
> Could somebody help me with this?
> 
> baby_raccoon(at)mail(dot)ru
> 
> Many thanks



hi
i have OM 7.5. if you have OM 8 please share with me

----------


## lynx

khavly can you share OM7.5 please?

----------


## Ivan78

> hi
> i have OM 7.5. if you have OM 8 please share with me



Sorry. I have no even 7.5.

----------


## phoenixkiller

I have om8.0/8.1. If someone need it urgently, please pm me.

----------


## helos01

Hi all..
For OM 7.5.0 QX you can find medecins here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (2 ddl files). But you will be have some of restrictions (data limite) and some foctions are desabled. can someone give me 3rd dll.

I need also OM 8.1 with medecins or only medecins if possible. THANK YOU.
P.S: You can download OM any version from official site but u still need the three medecins DLL's.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## helos01

```
phoenixkiller
```


this is mail e-mail: 


```
[COLOR="#00FFFF"]hlos01@hotmail.fr[/COLOR]
```


I m in need of OM8.1 + 3DLL's medecin. Thank u  :Excitement:

----------


## prasopchai01

Dear all, any update on this? i really need OM 8 for my research

See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## kootilas

i need OM 7.5 or 8 for voxi modeling.
please send me that.

----------


## kootilas

i need OM 7.5 or 8 for voxi modeling.
please send me that.

----------


## kellwi

please, I need the Om 8.1   geoperu@gmail.com

Best regards

----------


## phoenixkiller

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hi, man, I have om8.2, and I want to exchange it with geogiga pro lastest version.
If you have it or other softwares, please contact me.

----------


## hasansar

> Dear all, any update on this? i really need OM 8 for my research



hi friends

you can download OM 8.1 from below link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Have good time

----------


## jrtn

it seems to be a fake.
regards

----------


## jrtn

it seems to be a fake.
regards

----------


## khavly

hi
how does it download with keep2share?
can you upload on mediafare?
thank

----------


## khavly

hi
how does it download with keep2share?
can you upload on mediafare?
thank

----------


## gustavomedina

plis upload 4shared thanks

----------


## basri21

i need om 8.0,, please give me,, thanks..
email : muhammad.hasannanda@gmail.com

----------


## kootilas

which version of geogiga do you want? 7.1 ?


it has 33.1 Mb.See More: Oasis Montaj

----------


## Alex85SPB

What you have the last working version? It would be desirable 7.5 or 8.

----------


## corex

I need Oasis Mojtaj new version, I am ready to exchange it with Petrel new version. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

